# What are the nicest areas to live in Malaga!!!



## Guest

Hi All, 

We have now decided to start looking into moving to Malaga.

Can anybody please give me a little info to nice areas to live in Malaga so we can plan a couple of visits and hopefully choose a nice area with a great international school close by. 

The areas we have looked at the moment are San Pedro, Estepona ( but expensive) Nueve Andalucia, Elvira, El Paraiso & Banalmadena (but not too sure on this one).

1. What are these areas like to live in?

2. What activities are close by?

3. Do you know the nearest International school. ( Ive have looked at Mayfair Academy for nr San pedro)

4. how far to the nearest shops, Supermarket, main town etc?

5. What should we expect to pay for a 3-4 bed Villa in these areas?

6. Do you recommend finding a long term let online?

I really do hope there are loads of you out there that can give me loads of info.

We are planning a short trip for hopefully 5-7 days late sept early Oct so I need as much info as possible to try and cram in visting most the areas within the time we are over there with a little help from you! lane:

I really appreciate all your time 

Rgs Lynda x


----------



## Suenneil

lyndamarcx said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have now decided to start looking into moving to Malaga.
> 
> Can anybody please give me a little info to nice areas to live in Malaga so we can plan a couple of visits and hopefully choose a nice area with a great international school close by.
> 
> The areas we have looked at the moment are San Pedro, Estepona ( but expensive) Nueve Andalucia, Elvira, El Paraiso & Banalmadena (but not too sure on this one).
> 
> I have lived in Elviria and now Estepona. Elviria was lovely but its set out in a strange way that I didnt quite get .... beachside is v expensive - mountainside means having to use the car most of the time - but its pretty nice.
> 
> I personally dont consider Benalmadena on a par with the other areas you are considering ... very touristy, loud, and raucous in summer!
> Not sure if you are referring to Estepona being expensive ? If you are then its not true ... not in Estepona itself anyway (some areas like cancelada etc come under Estepona municipality but arent actually Estepona if that makes sense! lol)
> 
> 
> 1. What are these areas like to live in?
> 
> I LOVE ESTEPONA! We are just starting our second year there and its fab! Still very Spanish in the main, but an expat community too, lovely old town, nice shops, bars, restaurant, fab beaches and chiringuitos - when I get in from work on Friday we never touch the car until Monday morning . everything is within walking distance including the big supermarkets, doctors, chemists etc. There isnt an international school there though. It "lives" all year round and doesnt die a death in Winter .... but neither are the summers packed with tourists .. its a truly nice place.
> 
> 2. What activities are close by?
> 
> Everything is within access of most of these places, sports centres, golf, sea, beaches, go carting, swimming pools, tennis, paddle .... everything you want really.
> 
> 3. Do you know the nearest International school. ( Ive have looked at Mayfair Academy for nr San pedro)
> 
> Cant help Im afraid
> 
> 4. how far to the nearest shops, Supermarket, main town etc?
> 
> All these places have large supermarkets, mercadona, supersol etc ... mercadona is probably the better one and usually the biggest, they have quite a few new stores, Estepona, Elviria for 2.
> 5. What should we expect to pay for a 3-4 bed Villa in these areas?
> 
> A lot! particularly if you want beachside of the N340 ... coastal properties are still expensive in comparison to inland - there arent too many villas on the beach anyway - beachside of the 340 you would pay 1200 euros minimum with a lot asking 2500 a month (Ive looked at them myself)
> 
> 6. Do you recommend finding a long term let online?
> 
> No - well not to commit to anything anyway - by all means research online but dont pay any deposits or sign anything ..... a lot of properties look great on line and crap in reality! a lot of the sites arent up to date anyway - just use them as a guide.
> 
> I really do hope there are loads of you out there that can give me loads of info.
> 
> We are planning a short trip for hopefully 5-7 days late sept early Oct so I need as much info as possible to try and cram in visting most the areas within the time we are over there with a little help from you! lane:
> 
> A visit (s) is a must! you can check out all these areas in the space of a couple of days as an initial recci ...... you could also try to arrange a couple of viewings on properties which will give you a better idea of what is available for the money.
> 
> I really appreciate all your time
> 
> Rgs Lynda x


Hi Lynda

Well, a lot of questions and probably no full answers! as everyone will have a different view on the best place to live in each area.

I have tried to answer (in red above) some of the questions where I can.

Sue


----------



## Guest

Hi Sue, 

Thank you very much for answering all that for me sounds great I just hope there's a few more people to help me with the other Areas, Am I correct in saying San Pedro is close to Estepona? Also just a quick one what is the weather like in Late Sept Early Spain so I know what to pack!!

Rgs Lynda


----------



## jojo

without a doubt mine is the best area near Málaga!!! ALHAURIN DE LA TORRE! 20 mins from the airport, 20 mins from the beach, beautiful scenery, AdlT is a large mondern spanish town with great amenities and also near an expat town, Alhaurin el Grande with, again lots of modern amenities. The best international school (Sunland, Cartama) in spain 20 mins down the road and the choice of several good state schools and private Spanish schools.

PS, it can be rainy late September and a bit chilly in the evenings, but lovely during the day when the suns out

Perfect!! LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil

lyndamarcx said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> Thank you very much for answering all that for me sounds great I just hope there's a few more people to help me with the other Areas, Am I correct in saying San Pedro is close to Estepona? Also just a quick one what is the weather like in Late Sept Early Spain so I know what to pack!!
> 
> Rgs Lynda


Hiya

San Pedro is approximately 15 minutes drive NORMALLY to Estepona ... but they are currently building the underpass thats gonna take a couple more years which causes big traffic problems most days ... although you can use the toll road to avoid it if necessary.

September can be very mixed Im afraid - usually blue skies and sunny but a lot cooler than it is now .... so bring jackets/cardi/sweatshirt of something similar to wear in the evening and possibly in the daytime if its a poor September ..... the thing is you could also quite easily end up getting a suntan!!

Sue lane:


----------



## Guest

jojo said:


> without a doubt mine is the best area near Málaga!!! ALHAURIN DE LA TORRE! 20 mins from the airport, 20 mins from the beach, beautiful scenery, AdlT is a large mondern spanish town with great amenities and also near an expat town, Alhaurin el Grande with, again lots of modern amenities. The best international school (Sunland, Cartama) in spain 20 mins down the road and the choice of several good state schools and private Spanish schools.
> 
> PS, it can be rainy late September and a bit chilly in the evenings, but lovely during the day when the suns out
> 
> Perfect!! LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo, I thought you lived near Alicante don't know why I thought that probably because you replied lots to me when we were looking into alicante, Like the Idea of a modern town. I really need to look this up on a map in fact I don't recall seeing this place, What should we expect to pay on a 3-4 villa pm?

Rgs Lynda


----------



## Guest

Just found it on the map


----------



## jojo

lyndamarcx said:


> Thanks Jo, I thought you lived near Alicante don't know why I thought that probably because you replied lots to me when we were looking into alicante, Like the Idea of a modern town. I really need to look this up on a map in fact I don't recall seeing this place, What should we expect to pay on a 3-4 villa pm?
> 
> Rgs Lynda


It depends where you go, there are a few surrounding villages and I think properties you're looking at would be around 600€ - 1000€ plus?? depending on their condition, facilities etc. Google "rentals in Alhaurin de la Torre" and see what comes up, it'll give you an idea

Jo xx


----------



## Biscombe

Just answering your International School request

St George's is the only International School in Malaga city

I can't post a link, but it's easy to google

Hope this helps


----------

